# I Mother Earth - London April 25, 2013. (Brief review and some pics)



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey, do you remember the 90’s? You know, grunge, Curt Cobain, the Seattle sound etc etc. In Canada we had our own musical moment that included the likes of Our Lady Peace, Limblifter, Moist, Big Wreck, Big Sugar and the list goes on. Well, I Mother Earth was a mainstay back then and they are back after an 8-year hiatus and it looks like the boys have not lost any of that heavy drive riffage that made them so popular 15 years ago. To be honest, I thought they were long gone but was pleasantly surprised when I learned that they would be touring again, behind a new album and a new single on the radio. (http://www.imotherearth.ca/)

They brought their current tour to London last night and it was a packed London Concert Theatre. The sing-along atmosphere was palpable from the onset and the band is obviously well rehearsed and tight. 

Guitarist and founding member Jag Tanna sounded great and had a nice collection of 8 guitars on-stage. Mainly used his reverse-headstock Stratocaster and there was one vintage looking big-headstock 70’s strat on his rack. Also a cool looking and great sounding Danelecto was seen. Seemed to be running an AxeFx through an EVH 5150 head. Budda cabs rounded things out. The Rush influences in JT’s playing are obvious and not surprising with the band working with Alex Lifeson and Geddy Lee. They even recorded with Paul Northfield at Morin Heights in it’s hey-day, the second home for Rush. A lot of his voicing’s pay homage to Mr. Lifeson.

I did recognize a lot of the tunes and remember them fondly from my gigging days in the 1990’s……….IME is a great live band and played over 2 hours of high energy rock. Their tour continues in Ontario so keep an eye out if you enjoy the heavier stuff!


View attachment 2809
View attachment 2810
View attachment 2811
View attachment 2812
View attachment 2813
View attachment 2814
View attachment 2815
View attachment 2816
View attachment 2817
View attachment 2818
View attachment 2819


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent shots


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

great shots noman!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey thanks! And thank you to Scott for giving me the opportunity! Lot's of fun and nice to be able to get into a venue with a real camera!!!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I agree with blam and Scott, great shots!

Neil


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Option1 said:


> I agree with blam and Scott, great shots!
> 
> Neil


Thanks a lot Neil!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A couple shots to add to this collection from St Catharines 4-26-13


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey nice shots Scott! Obviously you were able to muscle yourself into a much better position than me!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

noman said:


> Hey nice shots Scott! Obviously you were able to muscle yourself into a much better position than me!!!


They had two small areas on either side of the stage we could get to. Basically it was a free for all. No guidelines, free to roam. Don't get that very often for sure


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

These are all great shots. We have some decent photographic talent at GC. Great review. I will keep my eye out for IME in eastern Ontario.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice work gang! What are you using camera wise (Gear Review!) because these are really great. Thank you.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bzrkrage said:


> Nice work gang! What are you using camera wise (Gear Review!) because these are really great. Thank you.


For myself I use a Nikon D200 with a 50mm prime, a 16mm fisheye and a Tamron 70-200. I am nowhere good as Blam and Noman though. I am still a pup with photography. Learning all the time


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> For myself I use a Nikon D200 with a 50mm prime, a 16mm fisheye and a Tamron 70-200. I am nowhere good as Blam and Noman though. I am still a pup with photography. Learning all the time


Hey Scott, don't sell yourself short! I seem to remember some pretty spectacular shots of ZZ Top that you got last year..........and the prime is always going to give you the most detail but sometimes inconvenient if you are stationary. I use an older Canon 1DsII and all the shots I posted were taken with a 135Lf2 prime lens. One of Canon's sharpest pieces of glass and if you can get enough light (which I didn't always get) it takes great shots and focuses very fast.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

noman said:


> Hey Scott, don't sell yourself short! I seem to remember some pretty spectacular shots of ZZ Top that you got last year..........and the prime is always going to give you the most detail but sometimes inconvenient if you are stationary. I use an older Canon 1DsII and all the shots I posted were taken with a 135Lf2 prime lens. One of Canon's sharpest pieces of glass and if you can get enough light (which I didn't always get) it takes great shots and focuses very fast.


I would agree on the ZZ Top pictures. Those were nice. My problem is replicating it on a consistent basis


----------



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

Awesome pic's! I guess Bruce wasn't playing bass for them that night?


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I think Chuck is doing the whole tour with them (bass player).


----------

